

Why Twitter’s C.E.O. Demoted Himself - pkaler
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/31/technology/31ev.html?pagewanted=all

======
josiahq
I thought the reason why people left the SXSW interview was because the
interviewer was a giant, self-absorbed douche who gave Ev little time to speak
and/or didn't do a good job of facilitating.

~~~
brandnewlow
Interviwer: Ev, I've read that Twitter is being used by dissidents abroad to
drum up support for their causes and bring them together, giving us yet
another example of social media being used for guerilla political purposes. Is
this true?

Ev: I think so.

And on and on and on...

------
Mystalic
This may end up being a wise choice for the company (I think Ev is happier
now), but you don't have to be a detail-oriented leader to be a great CEO. You
just have to be great at finding people who complement your strengths and
weaknesses as a leader.

There is no perfect CEO, so Ev's situation shouldn't apply to everyone. Zuck
kept power as CEO and has done an extraordinary job. Larry and Sergey created
a triumvirate for the big decisions, and that's worked out quite well as well.

~~~
ojbyrne
So looking at this from a scientific perspective, essentially anybody can be a
CEO (memories of that classic Dan Ackroyd/Eddie Murphy movie "Trading Places"
comes to mind).

Scientifically any theory about Zuck doing an "extraordinary job" is non-
falsifiable.

Why then should we read the innumerable puff pieces about why one person
should be CEO and another person COO?

------
QuantumGood
They hired a great CEO in Dick Costolo, gave him time to prove himself within
Twitter as COO, then promoted him to CEO. This _may_ have been thought out for
quite a while in advance.

------
bond
“Ev is very difficult to work with because he has a tough time making a final
decision on products,”

“This all changed when Dick took over. He’s very logical and knows how to make
things happen.”

“Dick is hard-charging and very focused on urgency and executing now, and I
tend to be very contemplative,” he says. “My weakness is probably taking too
long to make a decision, and his is being too hasty.”

------
ilamont
_Speaking to a group of new hires at an orientation session last spring, Mr.
Williams said Twitter had three goals: to change the world, to build a
business and to have fun._

I see Union Square in the Crunchbase profile for Twitter
(<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/twitter>) but I also see Morgan Stanley
and T. Rowe Price. This leads me to ask: How well or how poorly do the goals
of VCs and angels align with those of the founders? VCs have a responsibility
to deliver a return to their investors -- what implications does that have for
operating a company when a founder states that he wants to change the world or
build a legitimate business or have fun?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I suspect world-changing companies tend to be worth a lot to their VCs,
Napster notwithstanding.

------
antonioe
argh... I have to register to read article. I'll just open the paper to read
the piece.

~~~
ssclafani
If you do a search for the article (any NYT article) on Google and click
through no forced registration is shown.

